
DNA may not be life's instruction book – just a jumbled list of ingredients - hhs
https://www.eurekalert.org/pub_releases/2020-04/uom-dmn042220.php
======
JPLeRouzic
One of the paper [0] looks at biological inheritance with a nearly computer
science point of view.

I could not judge of the value of those articles, but I am happy that someone
says that DNA is not the blueprint of life. If someone in the trade could give
more insight, I would be thankful.

It is true that some people have studied morphogenesis since many decades
(including Alan Turing).

[0]
[https://science.umd.edu/cbmg/joselab/myPdfs/JoseAM_Interface...](https://science.umd.edu/cbmg/joselab/myPdfs/JoseAM_Interface_2020.pdf)

